# Sneak Peak at New Hoyt Carbon Matrix



## suzukidad (Dec 26, 2006)

Just shot the new Hoyt Carbon Matrix at Fin Feather Fur outfitters. This is one of 3 bows presently in the US. 
The bow is wild looking and very light. It uses the same cams as the AlphaMax and is very smooth. The bow shoots very well and is extremely solid after the shot. There is no comparison to the other Tech bows. Get to the Fin to shoot this bow before any other shop has it!


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

I like it:wink::tongue:, To bad that it's so far away:angry:


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

that is awesome!!!

where ae the other 2?


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hoyt*

That is without a doubt an awsome looking bow, a little expensive but nice.


----------



## medicthwackmstr (Aug 25, 2009)

One ugly looking bow!!! But boy I'ld like to get my hands on it.:tongue:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Butt ugly!!


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I think it is absolutley sick looking!! Nothing but sweetness!
I remember it took some time for people to get used to the look of parallel limb bows...I think we'll start seeing more funkiness in other bows as well.
I heard the suggested retail was like $1600???! Is this correct?


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

That looks totally cool to me! Where can I get more spec info on it?


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*matrix*

not for me, but thats what i like about the good ole US of A


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

I would love to shoot that!!

Very cool  

Never seen a bow look even close to that :thumbs_up


----------



## Stillly (Feb 25, 2010)

I will be selling $5.00 chances to win a Carbon Matrix at the Missouri Deer Classic March 6-7 for the Military Police Regimental Associations Scholarship Fundraiser. If you are going to be there, find our booth and try your luck at winning a $1600 bow for $5.00. I think the Bow shoots great with no shock or vibration. I can't afford it, but if I could buy a $5.00 chance I would jump on it (but I can't buy any tickets!!!)


----------

